

Drug perks up old muscles and aging brains - Jeypop
http://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/news/drug-perks-old-muscles-and-aging-brains

======
ColinWright
Some discussion from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551066)

~~~
Jeypop
Thanks for the link, didn't check the news yesterday ;)

~~~
ColinWright
It's a problem - there are so many things on HN that I miss because there are
so many submissions, interesting ones often slide off the "Newest" page
without getting to the Front Page, and so they never get the attention they
deserve.

On the other hand, some interesting things get submitted more than once
because it gets missed the first time, so it gets a second chance, but the re-
submissions cause two problems. The first is that it makes things fall off the
"Newest" page faster. The second is that discussions sometimes get split
across multiple pages, wasting time and effort.

Tricky.

~~~
Jeypop
Exactly, the fact that the content isn't really monitored or classified into
sections makes it interesting because you end up reading about any kind of
topic but the rate at which submissions are made makes it difficult to reward
the best ones by putting them on the front page.

Maybe limit the amount of submissions each person can make per day...I guess
it really depends on what each one of us finds interesing ;)

